
Episode 3: Interview with James Gosling, Father of Java - ogcricket
https://www.mappingthejourney.com/single-post/2017/06/29/Episode-3-Interview-with-James-Gosling-Father-of-Java?
======
itsmemattchung
Definitely keen on listening to this podcast, especially after hearing so many
people in the (Amazon) office keep shouting over the cubicles, "Did you hear
we hired James Gosling?!"

